# Carlos Jimenez



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

one of the best defenders 
too bad this guy wont get any credit
i mean we see bruce bowen a lot so we already give him his props
but a guy like this seen once every 2 years for like 9 games
nobody sees how much impact his Defense has
i think he can be a very good pick up for some team


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> one of the best defenders
> too bad this guy wont get any credit
> i mean we see bruce bowen a lot so we already give him his props
> but a guy like this seen once every 2 years for like 9 games
> ...


Today hes rebounding was impressive also I don't think he suits for NBA that well at hes current age. Also isn't he played only fore one team for like 12 years in row and Spain NT coach is hes club headcoach? In that case seems nice and loyal guy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

see, one reply!!

lol
Carlos Jimenez most underrated basketball player in the world
his strength is defense
and how did Spain win??

yes, defense
and without their top shot blocker too


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Hes the best defender in the Spanish NT, and we shall thank him due to his "dark" work during the WC. About going to an NBA team his is already 30 and just signed for this next year a contract with the actual champion of the spanish league (Unicaja de Málaga).


Greetings


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

interesting
a guy from spain who actually knows about this guy agrees that he is the best defender on Spain
and says it pretty confidently
and these guys are the best NT team in the world

i thought defense was half the game???

ok he is 30...
but i mean he can give an NBA team 2-3 good years

shish i should really be a GM


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

He makes an excellent work in the NT, doing everything except shooting, but in Estudiantes he should have taken more responsability on offense.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

he would be and excellent defensive player if he had played in nba


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

More said:


> we shall thank him due to his "dark" work during the WC


As soon as I saw this thread, all i could think about were two great rebounds that he grabbed, the push to Ginobili and the elbow to Oberto's head in the semi-final. 

Stuart


----------

